# I'm buying a LHD!!!



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

Me again - still bleating on about cars but TBH with all your advice we would be bring RHD cars over so big thanks 

I looked at a LHD car today and have put a deposit down - the plan is to pick it up Friday. Private sale so fingers crossed the owner doesn't do a runner wity my deposit. LOL JOKE (I hope!).

Anyway the car has only had 2 owners. It was originally purchased new in Spain on Spanish Plates, the owner got ill and chose to move back to the UK. To sell the car in the UK he put it on UK number plates and the chap who owns it now has had it in Portugal on UK plates just for holiday use - hence the low mileage  Such a nice surprise after all the junk LHDs we saw last week with over 100,000 on the clock!

So we plan to bring the car over in December - can I just put it back on it's original Spanish plates? Or do I have to completely re-register it again?

Does anyone know what I need to do? The car will be coming to the Costa Del Sol.

Thanks Natalie


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

natalieml said:


> So we plan to bring the car over in December - can I just put it back on it's original Spanish plates? Or do I have to completely re-register it again?
> 
> Does anyone know what I need to do? The car will be coming to the Costa Del Sol.
> 
> Thanks Natalie


It depends if the car was not de-registered in spain and if you still got the plates and the old papers. If yes it´s just a questions of new ITV (if needed) and owner transfer (tranferencia). If it was de-registered (highly likely) I fear you will need to completely matriculate it, cause it will be treated like any foreign car. A good gestoria or a specialised company will do all the paper work. It will be more expensive than a car on spanish plates, the cost will depend on what was changed when it was matriculated in the UK. If the headlights were changed in the process, they will need to be changed again to comply with spanish traffic laws, which will result in extra costs for work and parts.


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

The headights are still set up for Spain and I have all the original paperwork b ut not the original plates. How do I find out if it was de-registered?







Seb* said:


> It depends if the car was not de-registered in spain and if you still got the plates and the old papers. If yes it´s just a questions of new ITV (if needed) and owner transfer (tranferencia). If it was de-registered (highly likely) I fear you will need to completely matriculate it, cause it will be treated like any foreign car. A good gestoria or a specialised company will do all the paper work. It will be more expensive than a car on spanish plates, the cost will depend on what was changed when it was matriculated in the UK. If the headlights were changed in the process, they will need to be changed again to comply with spanish traffic laws, which will result in extra costs for work and parts.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

natalieml said:


> Me again - still bleating on about cars but TBH with all your advice we would be bring RHD cars over so big thanks
> 
> I looked at a LHD car today and have put a deposit down - the plan is to pick it up Friday. Private sale so fingers crossed the owner doesn't do a runner wity my deposit. LOL JOKE (I hope!).
> 
> ...


Just remember ... if they didnt de register it in Spain then the authorities will quite likely treat it like it has been here all along, and be interested in all the back tax and any fines from the new owner. Get a Gestoria to check it out. There have been stories of people who have done what you are contemplating and found it costly.


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

The car has only been out of Spain for 2 years. Is there any way of findinng out if it is still registered in Spain or if it was de-registered? 

We are going to collect it today 




Stravinsky said:


> Just remember ... if they didnt de register it in Spain then the authorities will quite likely treat it like it has been here all along, and be interested in all the back tax and any fines from the new owner. Get a Gestoria to check it out. There have been stories of people who have done what you are contemplating and found it costly.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

natalieml said:


> The car has only been out of Spain for 2 years. Is there any way of findinng out if it is still registered in Spain or if it was de-registered?
> 
> We are going to collect it today



Does it not tell you on the paperwork for the car?? If it has english plates then it must have been deregistered?? Have you checked that its not carrying any debts etc???

Jo xxxx


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

I haven't seen the Spanish paperwork yet - I'll look later but have no idea what I'm looking for. Ha ha. Will it say if it has been de-registered?

Is there a Sanish equivilent of the DVLA where I can put the Spanish reg in to ceck if it is registered or not??

The car has only had 2 owners from new. I know the current owner has had it on UK plates and the car has been in Portugal so there is 100% no debts from his time owning the car. 

He bought the car from Guildford LHD centre and apparently they check for debts on the car they are selling but who knows if this is true or just a line they spin to sell the cars! Worst case scenario we will have 2 years road tax about £240 in debts on the car and considering we got it for a reasonable price (well for a LHD wouldn't have paid that if it was RHD!!) then we can live with this if he have to. Obviously would prefer not to but it's not in the thousands.






jojo said:


> Does it not tell you on the paperwork for the car?? If it has english plates then it must have been deregistered?? Have you checked that its not carrying any debts etc???
> 
> Jo xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2010)

The UK company won't have checked in Spain for any outstanding debts


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

I didn't think so either - although the LHD centres claim that they do!

Is there a way of checking if the vehicle is still registered in Spain or if it was de-registered?

BTW: Why are you Shiny Andy?




ShinyAndy said:


> The UK company won't have checked in Spain for any outstanding debts


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2010)

Boring car related story involving the purchase of an extremely shiny mainly bare aluminum car!

I'm not sure how you'd check the registration but I assume there would be paperwork to suggest something has happened


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ShinyAndy said:


> Boring car related story involving the purchase of an extremely shiny mainly bare aluminum car!
> 
> I'm not sure how you'd check the registration but I assume there would be paperwork to suggest something has happened



Not a shiny bald head then ????? LOL Sorry


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2010)

Nope sorry to disappoint! Although you know what they say about bald headed men!!


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

LOL - I guess its a better story that you saying you had a big shiny bald patch which is what I was imagining 

I'll look today when we collect the car - over here the DVLA website lets you enter the registration number and it gives you all sorts of info on the car. It even tells me that the plates have been changes. Guess there is nothing like that there then?






ShinyAndy said:


> Boring car related story involving the purchase of an extremely shiny mainly bare aluminum car!
> 
> I'm not sure how you'd check the registration but I assume there would be paperwork to suggest something has happened


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

natalieml said:


> LOL - I guess its a better story that you saying you had a big shiny bald patch which is what I was imagining
> 
> I'll look today when we collect the car - over here the DVLA website lets you enter the registration number and it gives you all sorts of info on the car. It even tells me that the plates have been changes. Guess there is nothing like that there then?



I dont know, but do you know what the Spanish registration number was??? If its been changed to a UK number then its a pretty good sign that its been de registered in Spain and surely would now be classed as a British vehicle which will need matriculating into Spanish in just the same way as any British car being brought over????? However, this is just my uninformed thoughts - Its highly likely that I'm wrong????!!!????????? - that wouldnt be the first time!!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2010)

I'm with you Jo, if it's on UK plates then it's been registered over there and so would need to be matriculated back here as per normal. One would assume it's been de-registered here but you couldn't be 100% sure and if it hasn't then there will be some fines to pay when you bring it back.. I would think the best thing you could do would be to talk to a gestor that deals with car importing here rather than forum hearsay


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

That's also my guess that it would have been deregistered.

Any idea where I would look for a good gestor? 




ShinyAndy said:


> I'm with you Jo, if it's on UK plates then it's been registered over there and so would need to be matriculated back here as per normal. One would assume it's been de-registered here but you couldn't be 100% sure and if it hasn't then there will be some fines to pay when you bring it back.. I would think the best thing you could do would be to talk to a gestor that deals with car importing here rather than forum hearsay


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

confusing or what?!!!????? Natalie, maybe you should phone an english speaking gestor over here? I assume you know of one since you've already got your el fara property here (????) and ask what they think?????????????

Jo xxx


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

I'm with you Jo - must be a blonde thing 

I'm guess it has been de-registered and will find a gestor when we come over to look into it for us.




jojo said:


> I dont know, but do you know what the Spanish registration number was??? If its been changed to a UK number then its a pretty good sign that its been de registered in Spain and surely would now be classed as a British vehicle which will need matriculating into Spanish in just the same way as any British car being brought over????? However, this is just my uninformed thoughts - Its highly likely that I'm wrong????!!!????????? - that wouldnt be the first time!!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

No hun - I haven't got one there. We used specialist solicitors in Spanish law based in Covent garden when we bought our place and they did it all for us.

Any idea where I would look to find a good one?




jojo said:


> confusing or what?!!!????? Natalie, maybe you should phone an english speaking gestor over here? I assume you know of one since you've already got your el fara property here (????) and ask what they think?????????????
> 
> Jo xxx


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

BTW: Why am I now a Senior ex-pat?? LOL LOL

That does not sound good at all! Can't I have a new title - I've turned into a pensioner overnight! PMSL


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

natalieml said:


> No hun - I haven't got one there. We used specialist solicitors in Spanish law based in Covent garden when we bought our place and they did it all for us.
> 
> Any idea where I would look to find a good one?


I use an English lady in my area (Alhaurin El Grande), but I dont know if she's "au fait" with cars etc. Her name's Sarah Jane Gaisford, I'm sure she'll be in Google. She's very nice and has lived in Spain forever!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Here you go , this will tellyou whether it has any outstanding fines ,etc; but you will need it's old spanish reg. no. 
If he's got any spanish documents , unlikely if it's been re-registered as uk, then you should have a registration document that will give his name & spanish address & a 'inspección de tecnicos vehiculos' ( mot book ) , showing the date of its next itv on the back. ( depends how old it is ) New cars don't need one until they're 4 years old. 
If he at least knows the Spanish reg. no. this will help re-matriculating it as it was already deemed to comply by being sold here originally.


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

Here you go?? what will tell me ? Am I missing something??

Collected the car today 



gus-lopez said:


> Here you go , this will tellyou whether it has any outstanding fines ,etc; but you will need it's old spanish reg. no.
> If he's got any spanish documents , unlikely if it's been re-registered as uk, then you should have a registration document that will give his name & spanish address & a 'inspección de tecnicos vehiculos' ( mot book ) , showing the date of its next itv on the back. ( depends how old it is ) New cars don't need one until they're 4 years old.
> If he at least knows the Spanish reg. no. this will help re-matriculating it as it was already deemed to comply by being sold here originally.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

natalieml said:


> Here you go?? what will tell me ? Am I missing something??
> 
> Collected the car today


Sorry I'm so busy & tired , I forgot to paste the link. : lol: 
buscamultas.com, Buscador de multas independiente


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

Many thanks - does this just tell me if the car has outstanding fines/parking tickets? Or will it tell e if road tax is due?

We are presuming when the car was put on UK Plates from Spanish plates that they deregistered it in Spain - is there anywhere we can check? These checks are so simple in the UK ad just seem so long winded in Spain.




gus-lopez said:


> Sorry I'm so busy & tired , I forgot to paste the link. : lol:
> buscamultas.com, Buscador de multas independiente


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

natalieml said:


> Many thanks - does this just tell me if the car has outstanding fines/parking tickets? Or will it tell e if road tax is due?
> 
> We are presuming when the car was put on UK Plates from Spanish plates that they deregistered it in Spain - is there anywhere we can check? These checks are so simple in the UK ad just seem so long winded in Spain.


Yes, I think it does only tell you about fines etc. If you have the Spanish reg. document giving the owners name & address in Spain then I would say that it hasn't been de-registered because normally you would give that in when changing to UK reg. the same as you give in the UK reg. doc. when you change to Spanish plates. 
All I'd do when I got here is take it to the ITV station & say you want to re-reg. to Spanish plates & tell them it was 1st reg. in Spain ( & tell them the reg. no . if you have it. ). They should do the ITV & paperwork & you'll come away with a reg. doc. with all details but no reg. number. Go to local town hall & pay road tax on the numero de bastidor = chassis number. Then I'd take the whole lot to a gestoria who will do the rest for you quite quickly as you have done all the hard work & wont be paying him to run around. The itv & paperwork is approx. 200€'s & the road tax dependent on horse power of vehicle. If you dont fancy doing any of it just dump the lot on the gestoria!

If you do have the Spanish reg. document & the inspección tecnica de vehiculos, shows the date on the back when next test is due, I'd just take the whole lot in to a gestoria & see whether you can just change it into your name. I think it's unlikely as the UK would normally notify the Spaniards even if they re-registered without a spanish registration document, but could be worth a try !


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

I don't have the Spanish erg document but I do have the original receipt for the car. It was bought in Malaga and only had 2 owners from new. THe original owner left Spain to retryurn to0 the UK and had the car put on UK plates. The car was new in Spain so had no ITV but I have the UK MOT certs.

Thanks for the advice 




gus-lopez said:


> Yes, I think it does only tell you about fines etc. If you have the Spanish reg. document giving the owners name & address in Spain then I would say that it hasn't been de-registered because normally you would give that in when changing to UK reg. the same as you give in the UK reg. doc. when you change to Spanish plates.
> All I'd do when I got here is take it to the ITV station & say you want to re-reg. to Spanish plates & tell them it was 1st reg. in Spain ( & tell them the reg. no . if you have it. ). They should do the ITV & paperwork & you'll come away with a reg. doc. with all details but no reg. number. Go to local town hall & pay road tax on the numero de bastidor = chassis number. Then I'd take the whole lot to a gestoria who will do the rest for you quite quickly as you have done all the hard work & wont be paying him to run around. The itv & paperwork is approx. 200€'s & the road tax dependent on horse power of vehicle. If you dont fancy doing any of it just dump the lot on the gestoria!
> 
> If you do have the Spanish reg. document & the inspección tecnica de vehiculos, shows the date on the back when next test is due, I'd just take the whole lot in to a gestoria & see whether you can just change it into your name. I think it's unlikely as the UK would normally notify the Spaniards even if they re-registered without a spanish registration document, but could be worth a try !


----------



## m3mpower (May 1, 2010)

natalieml said:


> I don't have the Spanish erg document *but I do have the original receipt for the car*. It was bought in Malaga and only had 2 owners from new. THe original owner left Spain to retryurn to0 the UK and had the car put on UK plates. The car was new in Spain so had no ITV but I have the UK MOT certs.
> 
> Thanks for the advice


Hi, not sure if i can help as i dont live in spain, so not sure how things work there, but i'm car trader myself in UK...
in your case, if i was in your position, i would write down the chassis number, which you can find on the car, then call the manufacturer, i.e VW or Peugeot, in spain, and they should be able to look up the original Reg on their system, or at least get in touch with the dealer who sold the car since you have the original receipt, and ask them for the reg,
Regards


----------



## m3mpower (May 1, 2010)

natalieml said:


> I don't have the Spanish erg document but I do have the original receipt for the car. It was bought in Malaga and only had 2 owners from new. THe original owner left Spain to retryurn to0 the UK and had the car put on UK plates. The car was new in Spain so had no ITV *but I have the UK MOT certs.*Thanks for the advice


Also, just to add a quick info, regarding the change of headlights in your previous posts...
if you say you have the UK MOT certificates, this means the headlights have been changed, otherwise it would have failed the MOT test in the UK, this means if you re-register in spain and want to get the ITV done, you'd have to change the headlights again, back to their original spec.
Regards


----------



## m3mpower (May 1, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> Sorry I'm so busy & tired , I forgot to paste the link. : lol:
> buscamultas.com, Buscador de multas independiente


Hi, just out of curiosity, i have visited this website and it asks for: Tu nº de DNI
do you what that is please?
Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

m3mpower said:


> Hi, just out of curiosity, i have visited this website and it asks for: Tu nº de DNI
> do you what that is please?
> Thanks


DNI is the Spanish national identity number - as foreigners we get the NIE - Numero Identidad Extranjero - which is what you would put in that box


----------



## m3mpower (May 1, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> DNI is the Spanish national identity number - as foreigners we get the NIE - Numero Identidad Extranjero - which is what you would put in that box


Ah ok, so only if you have a NIE can do the car check, otherwise not possible?
thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

m3mpower said:


> Ah ok, so only if you have a NIE can do the car check, otherwise not possible?
> thanks


you need the NIE to buy the car..............................


----------



## m3mpower (May 1, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> you need the NIE to buy the car..............................


ok i see, was only being curious, dont actually live in spain Yet!
thanks for the info

Best regards


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

m3mpower said:


> ok i see, was only being curious, dont actually live in spain Yet!
> thanks for the info
> 
> Best regards


you will be asked for your NIE for any big purchase - some agents will want it for property rental

car, house, sometimes TV & so on - and for all sorts of other things


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> you will be asked for your NIE for any big purchase - some agents will want it for property rental
> 
> car, house, sometimes TV & so on - and for all sorts of other things


Utlity bills, doctors, schools, house and car insurance, getting stopped by the guardia.....

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Utlity bills, doctors, schools, getting stopped by the guardia.....
> 
> Jo xxx


I've never been stopped by the guardia..................................:clap2:



















I can't drive


----------

